# Metalworking in the ancient world



## Snaga (Mar 6, 2005)

I just found this article. Its gives fascinating insight into iron and steel making in ancient times - anyone interested in the ancient world will like this. I post here primarily because of the story of the Greenland meteorite that was the source of iron for the people of Greenland for many centuries. I wonder if that was the inspiration for the story of Eol's making of the black swords (one of which later wielded by Turin)?

http://www.tf.uni-kiel.de/matwis/amat/def_en/kap_5/advanced/t5_1_4.html


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 6, 2005)

Quite fascinating! Thanks for the link.


----------

